# Feature Focus: What’s New in the 2017 Nissan GT-R



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Cars, like dogs, age at an accelerated rate compared to us humans.*
> 
> It’s a sad fact, but man’s best friend isn’t as long-lived as we are. And so it goes with cars, which get purulent and start growing fuzz after being left without updates for just a couple model years.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Feature Focus: What’s New in the 2017 Nissan GT-R at AutoGuide.com.


----------

